# Porn industry poised for new HD video format



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It is often said that the adult industry is at the forefront of new technologies. It was credited with driving initial consumer acceptance of VHS and DVD and was a pioneer in online video streaming. But in the battle over disc formats for high-definition video its voice has yet to be heard. At the 2005 AVN Adult Entertainment Expo in Las Vegas last week, movie makers said the move to high-definition is on, but this time the adult industry is content to let Hollywood lead the way.

_"Of all the advances, HD is not adult friendly...most women in porn are average looking, the same for the guys. I'm not sure how that will hold up to high definition."_... More

I thought so.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I just read an article on another site that discusses the move to HD recording for the masses. One point that was stressed is how much more critical everything becomes in that format. In standard definition, a slight out-of-focus goes unnoticed, but it sticks out like a sore thumb (or something...) in HD. Those who want to move to that format for home movies will have to adjust to the new challenges since so much more is expected.

HD video cameras are available now for those with generous budgets.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They will just have to find better looking women or wear more makeup.


----------



## Zookster (Dec 25, 2004)

I think it will become a very specialized niche or genre within the porn industry, in part because of the "home movie" factor. Currently, only the major studios are even creating widescreen movies filmed with HD equipment, and those titles are few and far between, and from what I've heard, tend to focus more on the cinamagraphy at the expense of the sex.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Nick said:


> _"Of all the advances, HD is not adult friendly...most women in porn are average looking, the same for the guys. I'm not sure how that will hold up to high definition."_...


I think the biggest interest in the HD-DVD format will be in the much-increased space available on the discs for more content. They will be able to include more angles, more background info (otherwise known as "marketing"), etc.

Having seen some of the porn industry notables in person, I can attest that they look far better on screen than they do up close. Watching a movie being filmed is also one of the least erotic things to do, it is truly amazing that they are able to perform anything, creative editing is the key here.


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

Of course the porn "stars" don't look as good in person as on film. Same goes for non-porn movie stars, TV personalties, etc. It's called makeup, camera angle, lighting, editing, etc. IMNSHO, 99% of the population look better with their clothes left on. It takes a lot of hard exercise, the right nutrition, and most importantly, the right genetics to have that ideal physique.

It's interesting how in gay porn, the men tend to have such well developed bodies (and probably look well in high def); while in straight porn, the men tend to be somewhat wimpy looking and underdeveloped in all aspects of their physiques and most of the women are rather skuzzy looking, not that well developed, and would never attract real attention outside their movie role -- except in a "the women look better near closing time" bar scenario. The latter segment of the industry will have to find better lookers if they want to look better in high def.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> They will just have to find better looking women or wear more makeup.


Make up looks like pancake in Hd, skin imperfections are magnified, one of the things that stood out on the political conventions last year, were candidates facial blemishes. The porn industry is ( as with VHS) in the fore front of video duplication. The new MPEG4 ineractive capabilities will probably be used to their fullest.


----------



## fiasco (Jan 9, 2005)

Spruceman said:


> Of course the porn "stars" don't look as good in person as on film. Same goes for non-porn movie stars, TV personalties, etc. It's called makeup, camera angle, lighting, editing, etc. IMNSHO, 99% of the population look better with their clothes left on. It takes a lot of hard exercise, the right nutrition, and most importantly, the right genetics to have that ideal physique.
> 
> It's interesting how in gay porn, the men tend to have such well developed bodies (and probably look well in high def); while in straight porn, the men tend to be somewhat wimpy looking and underdeveloped in all aspects of their physiques and most of the women are rather skuzzy looking, not that well developed, and would never attract real attention outside their movie role -- except in a "the women look better near closing time" bar scenario. The latter segment of the industry will have to find better lookers if they want to look better in high def.


Will just have to take your word on the Gay porn stars.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Then they will have to find more naturally good looking gals and replace them every so many years as they age that dont need makeup (or very little). They would probably have less emphasis on their face or wear masks more often lol. Maybe they will edit the video to correct the inperfections in the makeup and looks with some computer software not only with porn but with regularly aired shows as well. This would not work on live broadcasts though of course.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

AllieVi said:


> I just read an article on another site that discusses the move to HD recording for the masses. One point that was stressed is how much more critical everything becomes in that format. In standard definition, a slight out-of-focus goes unnoticed, but it sticks out like a sore thumb (or something...) in HD. Those who want to move to that format for home movies will have to adjust to the new challenges since so much more is expected.
> 
> HD video cameras are available now for those with generous budgets.


As a professional videographer, I can assure you that the advent of HD "camcorders" will not improve the quality of amateur video. The more features a given video camera has, the more the owner feels obligated to "use" those features -- every 10 seconds!

People will spend obscene amounts of money on cameras and won't spend 30 minutes learning the basics of video technique. Rather than improving the quality of home video, HD raises the bar and will work against the average person. Until amateurs learn to hold the camera steady (use a tripod if possible), to not repeatedly zoom in/out or pan too quickly, HD will do _nothing_ to compensate for lack of skill, but will serve to magnify even minor mistakes.

I was once hired to shoot a funeral service inside a funeral home chapel. I set up my camera on a tripod in an alcove behind the organist and let it roll. I knew the "star" wasn't going to move and the minister and other eulogists would be speaking from behind the podium. The raw video turned out well and none of the 'guests' ever knew the service was being recorded.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

You're right on that, Nick. Have you seen a clip taken from the HDFX1? It will change the way you want to shoot and what you want to shoot with.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Since "gonzo" and "pro-am" sell so well and in so much greater volume, I wouldn't worry about HD making people seem less appealing naked.

And to say they look less beautiful in person is not remotely true. I met a number of porn starlets in my younger strip bar days and they look just fine. What matters is makeup versus no makeup.

Witness your wife first thing in the morning versus after two hours of primping and curling and face painting.

For a while, the larger studios tried to do at least one "high concept" porn shoot a year. Play it up about using Betacam SP units, big sets, lots of FX... Gonzo and Pro-Am sell better. Compilations with minimal non-sex material are preferred. Look at the crap on TV every night and ask yourself why porn should be any different.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

I've never understood the fascination straight men have with "fake" women. Fake hair, fake boobs, fake nails, fake face (all that makeup!)... wouldn't one of those blowup dolls look and feel about the same, with a lot less hassle?


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

HappyGoLucky said:


> wouldn't one of those blowup dolls look and feel about the same, with a lot less hassle?


Yes, but they can't fetch you a beer! :goodjob:


----------



## Zookster (Dec 25, 2004)

I think the expansion of HD will result in even higher rates of eating disorders and visits to Dr. Nip&Tuck among both porn and non-porn performers. I've only had HD for a couple of months and am astounded how unflattering those close-ups can be for most actors. Perhaps that's in part why HD hasn't taken off in the market as much as some had predicted it would by now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Zookster said:


> I think the expansion of HD will result in even higher rates of eating disorders and visits to Dr. Nip&Tuck among both porn and non-porn performers. I've only had HD for a couple of months and am astounded how unflattering those close-ups can be for most actors. Perhaps that's in part why HD hasn't taken off in the market as much as some had predicted it would by now.


Actually... it could have just the opposite effect... Think about it... All those stars you thought were perfect, in HD you can see all the clogged pores and flaws in them and it makes you feel better about yourself


----------

